# page  internet remonte



## Markis68 (15 Juin 2014)

Bonjour
Je ne trouve pas la solution mais quand je consulte une page internet et que je défile le curseur vers le bas au bout de 2 a 3 seconde la page remonte toute seule a son début.
J'ai essayé de recharger la page,j'ai nettoyé la souris et j'ai fait un nettoyage avec Onyx mais rien n'y fait le problème reste .
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je serais très heureux de pouvoir règler ce problème très pénible.
Cordialement


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Juin 2014)

Coucou.

Tu utilises quel explorateur internet ?
Tu as essayé de vider les caches... ? (je pense que ça n'a rien à voir mais qui ne tente rien...)


----------



## Markis68 (15 Juin 2014)

Bonjour Wizzard
J'utilise Safari, je n'avais jamais ce prob et j'ai aussi vidé le cache mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

tester une AUTRE session 
Pareil?


----------



## Markis68 (15 Juin 2014)

Oui c'est pareil


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

donc c'est l'OS qui a un couac
et donc tu vas faire l'usuel
chargement de la maj COMBINEE de ton OS
( un fichier qui servira de " couche de finition" par dessus ton OS)

SL
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1399?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Markis68 (15 Juin 2014)

Ok je vais voir cela  a plus


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

profite en pour ajouter un ou deux autres navigateurs si c'est pas fait
toujours utile d'avoir plusieurs outils sous la main


----------



## Markis68 (15 Juin 2014)

Voilà j ai télécharger  le logiciel mais maintenant je n ai plus safari car il a été quitté inopinément j ai fait un démarrage sans échec et la je n ai plus internet . C est la grosse panique  je te répond d un autre ordinateur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

Donc depuis que j ai télécharger la Maj combine j ai perdu Safari et je ne sais plus quoi faire ma version du mac c'est 10.6.8..


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

tu vois si tu avais plusieurs navigateurs tu n'aurais aucune raison de " paniquer"

et " quitter inopinement" c'est rien de grave 
ca veut dire que ca a quitté c'est tout

peut etre un conflit entre version de safari dans la combo et celle sur ton mac peut etre plus récente
----
puisque tu as sur un autre ordi

va telécharger un navigateur pour MAC 10.6  et tu le transferts sur ton mac et tu l'installes
exemples là
http://www.oldapps.com/mac/


----------



## Markis68 (15 Juin 2014)

Je suis toujours ennuyé car téléchargeant un navigateur pour mac avec un Pc sur une usb celle ci me donne des hiéroglyphe sur le mac. Que faire?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

Markis68 a dit:


> Je suis toujours ennuyé car téléchargeant un navigateur pour mac avec un Pc sur une usb celle ci me donne des hiéroglyphe sur le mac. Que faire?


des hieroglyphes?
ou ca ?

désolé pour le coup de la combo , mais j'avais  zappé que des imprudents n'ont qu'un seul navigateur
( alors qu'ils ont plusieurs  jeans ou plusieurs fourchettes  chez eux)
ou que la version safari ne fut pas indiquée


----------



## Markis68 (15 Juin 2014)

Bon finalement j'ai pu mettre Camino sur mon Mac c'est une avancé mais est il possible de retrouver safari, j'avais deja firefox mais cela me ralentissait tout et ce camino ne me plait pas trop.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

c'est pas pour remplacer safari

c'est pour temporairement  sur le mac , acceder au web et réparer
sans avoir à faire des allers retour entre deux ordis

j'ai fait un mp à un membre qui connait SL à fond et qui lui s'en sert encore
( j'ai plus sur les machines à dispo  ici)


----------



## Markis68 (15 Juin 2014)

Je dois quitter l'ordi car ma femme a besoin de moi ,je reviens dès que possible pour la suite. tiens moi au courant pour reparer.
Je te remercie aussi pour l'aide A tout a lheure


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

l'expert SL que j'ai contacté  est réputé pour ses topos hyper complets ( et avec quelques digressions philos divers)
parfois il poste en pleine nuit
tu verras bien selon réglages  soit via alerte email soit via "tableau de bord forum"


----------



## Markis68 (15 Juin 2014)

Merci a toi Pascalformac pour le temps que tu m'as accordé et a bientot .
Bonne fin de dimanche.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2014)

Salut *Markis*.

Je t'ai chargé dans le dossier public de ma DropBox la version de «Safari» qui correspond à «Snow Léopard 10.6.8» : &#9758;Safari 5.1.10&#9756;. C'est une archive zippée de 18 Mo qui compresse le bundle de l'application de 50 Mo. Tu dois pouvoir la télécharger depuis ton Mac avec «Camino»? Sinon, de ton PC et sans décompresser l'archive .zip, tu la copies sur une clé USB et tu la recopies sur le Bureau de ton Mac où là seulement tu la décompresses. Il ne te reste plus qu'à déplacer «Safari.app» dans le répertoire général des _Applications_.

Comme cette opération t'a rendu propriétaire de l'application à tous les niveaux de profondeur du contenu de son paquet, et le groupe 'admin' le groupe de référence itou, ce qui ne correspond pas aux accédants requis qui doivent être : propriétaire = root, groupe = wheel - il ne te reste plus qu'à rectifier le tir en allant à --> _Applications/Utilitaires_. Tu lances le «Terminal» et dans sa fenêtre tu fais un copier-coller de :


```
sudo chown -R 0:0 /Applications/Safari.app
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de password s'affiche (car tu as préfixé ta commande de sudo = *S*ubstitute *U*ser *DO* --> opérer en qualité de susbtitut de root, le Super-Administrateur_Système et tu dois donc t'authentifier 'admin' pour avoir le droit d'être promu sudoer) --> tu tapes ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef tu fais &#8617;&#65038;. Re-démarre par prudence.

&#9758; Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer «Safari» de ta session. Si tes fichiers de préférences 'Safari' sont restés en place dans ta bibliothèque personnelle, tu devrais récupérer ton paramétrage habituel (enfin, j'espère...).


----------

